# 455 sputters when accelerating



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

hello. i have a 69 gto with a 455 ho with m21 4speed. 800 cfm eldelbrock carb,
msd distributor coil and 6A ignition box. hooker competition headers etc.
my question is why would it sputter while accelerating? is it my total advance? or fuel pump? or how i have the carb set up? it idles fine and coasts fine..

any input would be appreciated... thanks


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

tyler t said:


> hello. i have a 69 gto with a 455 ho with m21 4speed. 800 cfm eldelbrock carb,
> msd distributor coil and 6A ignition box. hooker competition headers etc.
> my question is why would it sputter while accelerating? is it my total advance? or fuel pump? or how i have the carb set up? it idles fine and coasts fine..
> 
> any input would be appreciated... thanks


define sputter


----------



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

when i accelerate the engine violently shakes and has no power.. when i let off it has power again so i have to ease the throttle very gently


----------



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

it was my coil takin a crap... again... i hate msd....


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Run a magneto instead.


----------



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

if only i had the cash :/


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Tyler, you need to figure out WHY your coils keep crapping out. What kind are you using, is the wiring correct, do you need a "ballast resistor", or are your coils just coming from a "bad batch"????? E:cheers


----------



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

i have another thraed for that exact problem.. i know the wirings correct.. i even have spoke with a msd service tech over the phone... the only thing the guy said is the wont look at my msd box free of charge cause it not under warranty and that i had a bad coil. 
im using msd blaster 2.. i tried blaster 3 but it had the same issue... if i had the money for a new distributor id eliminate the msd problem all together.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm with Eric on the balast restistor. Chrysler used them on their electronic ignitions (well they used them on points cars too) they regulate voltage to the coil and it will act as a "fuseable link" in the ignition system so if for some reason there is a spike it will blow the ballast instead. I always ran a "double" which actually was just two built into one, and when I blew one I could plug in the spare. 

Is your coil hot to the touch after you drive? I'll bet it is....


----------



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

not too hot to touch. just as hot as any thing else in the engine compartment


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

tyler t said:


> or fuel pump?


Have you checked the fuel filter for a blockage?


----------



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

it was the coil 05 gto. i have a clear fuel filter so i can see in it.. so my broblem with the box was a loose wire. fixed the wire, fixed the box problem. how does one wire in a balist resistor? i dont wanna burn up another coil, 3 is enough


----------

